# afghani pics please?



## lefty (Sep 8, 2006)

i no u guys are into these exotic strains(as i will b sooner or larer) but does any one have any pics on afghani plants????????????...........thanx lefty


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2006)

lemme' see what I find....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 8, 2006)

wish i had some to share...but all i got going for afghani is some clones just starting to show roots


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2006)

my big nugg pic under pot shots (fox t shirt) is an afghan cross....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 8, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> wish i had some to share...but all i got going for afghani is some clones just starting to show roots


What happened to their Mama? 

Hhahahaah, I just put a couple of Afghani seeds into germination tonight. So you, Lefty and I will all be doing Afghani!

It's a party!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 8, 2006)

the mama had become way over grown...so she was cloned and then cut down...new mum will be made from one of the nicests clones  

woohoo....let the afghan party begin....i guess i know what journal to start eh?


----------



## lefty (Sep 9, 2006)

oh yeah itll b a party allright esp. if mine look as good as hicks . didnt relize afghani was that green. yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 9, 2006)

that stuff looks great!


----------



## lefty (Sep 20, 2006)

Any One Else Have Any Offerings Mine Are Monocots Right Now.I THINK ITS MONOCOTS FOR TWO FIRST LEAVES im to lazy after a long day to get out my notes but its refering to those false first leaves and weed has two mono i think is one and two is endocot i think so mine are endocots w first true leaves coming about now.(boy i better study )well off to it ladies and germs.......lefty


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2006)

* cot·y·le·don 
Pronunciation: "kä-t&-'lE-d&n
Function: noun
Etymology: New Latin, from Greek kotylEdOn cup-shaped hollow, from kotylE cup, anything hollow

1 : the first leaf or one of the first pair or whorl of leaves developed by the embryo of a seed plant or of some lower plants 
*








I think thats what u mean.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 22, 2006)

it's been a while since I have had some good afghan! Stoney, send me some, lol jk. I want more seeds! I am just too paranoid to order any...


----------

